# Close Call At The Park



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Over the weekend we took Tux to the park to run around and play catch. When we were done, we switched his leashes and put on his everyday 6ft leash. As we were getting ready to leave, something caught his attention on the grass and it was some garbage left behind, so I go to gently tug on his leash saying "lets go Tux" and he wasn't responding. Must of been something good he found! So I noticed it was some plastic that had pieces of food leftover and before he got to flip it over, I pulled him towards me to avoid a potential disaster. That's when I heard a "pop" and all the sudden the leash felt dead. The ring on his collar slipped out of the trigger snap of the leash. I panicked and snatched him up very quickly. We were at a huge field, close to a main road and some people playing in the distance. I'm lucky he didn't decide to bolt or try playing "Catch me". For this reason, we play games where he chases us on his 50ft leash. My wife and I take turns, so he gets used to wanting to chase us, in the event of a leash failure. But my heart literally dropped and 1000000 things went through my mind of what could of happened. 

I always check our leashes and test the snap before putting it on for our walks. But right after this happened, we went to the local petstore and got a decent leash with a bolt snap. After inspecting the trigger snap leash we have, it seems I pulled at the right angle and Tux moved at the right moment, to get the trigger snap open and out of the ring. So that leash is no more and only used INDOORS. 

Unfortunately the local stores (we went to all in the area )didn't have any 6ft leashes we liked, they felt cheap, big/heavy or had stupid designs and weak looking snaps. Our Westie is pretty strong for his size, so we decided to settle for a decent quality 5ft leash for now. But we really miss that extra foot now on our walks! I've been searching the internet for a good 6ft leash that's the right size for him and one that won't fail. My wife wanted to try a retractable leash, so we decided to try one just for the heck of it and Tux did not know how to walk with it. He's used to heeling or just being infront of us when he's allowed to, that the retractable leash just confuses him. And I really didn't like the feel of it. I prefer controlling the length with my left hand and holding the leash with my right. At one point he looked frustrated, possibly from the constant tension and just went zoomies on us. So back to the store it went.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have lupine leashes for both of my dogs. They are wonderful leashes and collars that have a lifetime warranty. Just google lupine leashes to find nearby places to buy or buy them online. I got mine from ebay. They have a big variety of colors and designs too.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad nothing happened to him.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Look into Ella's Lead if you're looking for a high quality, sturdy leash.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Sooo scary! Glad all is okay.

I'm in love with my Ella's Lead golden tan leather leash. It's so soft, yet so strong and durable. They are having a 15% off sale right now too. Code: SPRING15 Ella's Lead - Home

My other favorite leash I actually got at Petsmart, it's the Kong leashes. I like the rope one but their other leashes seem nice too.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I ordered all my dogs new leashes from here: All Weather Biothane : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility And they are holding up well. 

I really like the biothane since my dogs get wet/muddy and have ruined leather and nylon/rope leashes. I don't like longer leads so my small dogs got 4ft and big dogs got 5ft, but they have them many sizes and will custom make them any length you want. 

Here is a picture that a photographer took on rescue walk of Joey and Mira on the 5ft leads:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01114292.95340.443542392349750&type=1&theater


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> I ordered all my dogs new leashes from here: All Weather Biothane : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility And they are holding up well.
> 
> I really like the biothane since my dogs get wet/muddy and have ruined leather and nylon/rope leashes. I don't like longer leads so my small dogs got 4ft and big dogs got 5ft, but they have them many sizes and will custom make them any length you want.
> 
> Here is a picture that a photographer took on rescue walk of Joey and Mira on the 5ft leads:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01114292.95340.443542392349750&type=1&theater



I stumbled across biothane today. Is this a heavy leash and flexiable? Tux is about 10.5lbs right now and prob won't be more than 15lbs fully grown. The heavy snaps end up making his walks unpleasant =[


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I walk my dogs a *lot* on leash, I really like a nice soft leather latigo leash, like this one. Amazon.com: Signature K9 Braided Leather Leash, 6-Feet x 3/4-Inch, Burgundy: Pet Supplies


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

jaber6 said:


> I stumbled across biothane today. Is this a heavy leash and flexiable? Tux is about 10.5lbs right now and prob won't be more than 15lbs fully grown. The heavy snaps end up making his walks unpleasant =[


We replaced our two nylon leashes with biothane. They seem to be much more durable & the dogs aren't interested in chewing/playing with them the way they did the with nylon ones. The person who made them for us also put on a couple of extra rings so we could "wear" the leashes like bandoleers when the dogs are off them.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

The leashes are lightweight, but strong. Even the narrow, lighter ones I got for my small dogs will hold back my 115lb Dogo. Flexible and easy to wrap around your hand if you need too. I got mine with o-rings at the end and I drape one leash over my shoulder like a shoulder bag and then clip a leash o ring to it and the other end to Casper as he is the only one I keep leashed when hiking so I'm handsfree. Then I just wear the rest like necklaces in case I need to leash the dogs. I LOVE the o-ring on the handle. Don't know how I lived without it all these years! I plan to order a couple extra for foster dogs when I have the spare money.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think a dog should be trained to "come", "stop", "leave it" leashed or not leashed
with or without distractions. i also think a dog should be trained not to go into
the street when they're not leashed.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i think a dog should be trained to "come", "stop", "leave it" leashed or not leashed
> with or without distractions. i also think a dog should be trained not to go into
> the street when they're not leashed.


Ummm, easier said than done, and that has nothing to do with the thread. Not to mention, this is a young terrier puppy, not known for their recalls. I completely agree every dog should know these commands, but just because they know them, doesn't automatically mean in an emergency situation, they will listen. He's asking for leash recommendations. A leash should not break on a 10lb dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the OP said they were glad their dog didn't bolt. what i suggested will help with a bolting dog. everything is easier
said than done. you just have to do it.



doggiedad said:


> i think a dog should be trained to "come", "stop", "leave it" leashed or not leashed
> with or without distractions. i also think a dog should be trained not to go into
> the street when they're not leashed.





Jacksons Mom said:


> Ummm, easier said than done, and that has nothing to do with the thread. Not to mention, this is a young terrier puppy, not known for their recalls. I completely agree every dog should know these commands, but just because they know them, doesn't automatically mean in an emergency situation, they will listen. He's asking for leash recommendations. A leash should not break on a 10lb dog.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion everyone. I decided to get a biothane and leather leash. Biothane will be 10ft and leather 6ft. So now I have a 6ft, 10ft, 20ft and 50ft leash lol... 

Appreciate the suggestion on the training, every moment we spend with him, he's doing some kind of training. I meet other breeds who are the same age and they seem to have excellent recall, regardless of what is happening around them. But their prey drive is little to non existent. Unfortunately our Westie has a very high prey drive, independent, smart and very good at tracing scents, as it's in their breed, so can't fault him for that. Because of this, there's little chance he'll ever get off leash in a none-fenced area. Heck, he see's a leaf blow by and he'll chase it, unless I say "leave it" BEFORE he engages. He loves throwing ice cubes around and chasing them.

Also, considering every city around us, requires dogs be leashed, doing off leash training in a distracting environment outside is pretty close to impossible. Backyards are no problem, but there isn't enough distractions there to gauge how well his recall is.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

jaber6 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion everyone. I decided to get a biothane and leather leash. Biothane will be 10ft and leather 6ft. So now I have a 6ft, 10ft, 20ft and 50ft leash lol...
> 
> Appreciate the suggestion on the training, every moment we spend with him, he's doing some kind of training. I meet other breeds who are the same age and they seem to have excellent recall, regardless of what is happening around them. But their prey drive is little to non existent. Unfortunately our Westie has a very high prey drive, independent, smart and very good at tracing scents, as it's in their breed, so can't fault him for that. Because of this, there's little chance he'll ever get off leash in a none-fenced area. Heck, he see's a leaf blow by and he'll chase it, unless I say "leave it" BEFORE he engages. He loves throwing ice cubes around and chasing them.
> 
> Also, considering every city around us, requires dogs be leashed, doing off leash training in a distracting environment outside is pretty close to impossible. Backyards are no problem, but there isn't enough distractions there to gauge how well his recall is.


If you're talking about dogs with incredible prey drive, I don't think you can find ones with more of that instinct than GSPs. Even though ours are highly trained, when they get outside & start looking in "recreational situations", we still have to be vigilant about them wanting to go after anything they deem hunt-worthy. (As evidenced by the disaster we had with our older GSP during an outdoor Obedience event. <lol>)

So yes, you may have to resign yourself to keeping your dog on leash in certain outdoor situations. Otherwise, with proper training (and maturation) your dog may be allowed to be off leash.

FWIW,


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> the OP said they were glad their dog didn't bolt. what i suggested will help with a bolting dog. everything is easier
> said than done. you just have to do it.


My 4.5 yr old terrier is very well trained and we have an impeccable bond, as you can see from some of his stuff in this video (we realllyy need an updated one) Jackson, Worlds Smartest Terrier - YouTube

90% of the time, he's going to be fine off leash. I will let him out on the beach, and in certain situations and environments, but there IS that 10% of the time that I simply do not trust him. He's not a bolter in general (doors can be open, he won't dart, etc) but god forbid he sees something that is more interesting than the piece of food in my hand, or whatever, he will be off and especially in a new environment. It's not from lack of training. Believe me. We practice recall almost every day, even if it's only for 2 minutes. But he instinctively will want to chase a rabbit, if he's loose, etc. He does fine on walks, we see squirrels all the time, and he does not pull on the leash, etc, but he is not stupid... he know he's on leash. If he were off, I am sure he would be extremely tempted to go chasing.

As he's getting older, I feel he's gotten more trustworthy, but not every dog is meant to be off leash and it's not always due to lack of training. It's not so cut and dry to just say "every dog should be trained not to go in the street when not on leash" because that's not always going to happen no matter how much work you put into them. I think a lot can be avoided but I still would never purposely put my dog in a situation where the possibility of him running into a street was even there.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

A little late but I'll throw it out there anyway. We use Mendota slip leads on all three of our dogs. I love them more than any other lead I have ever had. I'll have to check out this biothane too.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Received our new leashes. The 10ft Biothane leash is awesome, did great in yesterdays storm  The wife actually prefers the biothane over the leather leash. But I like them both.


----------

